

The NSA information dominance center is a mockup of the Starship Enterprise - gmatty
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/15/4732930/nsa-information-dominance-center-redesigned-as-starship-enterprise

======
gmatty
More pictures here: [http://www.dbia.com/portfolio/us-
army/](http://www.dbia.com/portfolio/us-army/)

